# IP Man I & II



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking to buy these two on Blu.

Walmart seems to have a decent price on them both.
Are they well worth the money? 

I don't buy BR much, but rent more often. By looking @ the trailers, they look like a movie that has some major kung fu fighting on Steroids!  

Should I rent, or just purchase on BR?


If it helps, I enjoyed greatly the ONG BAK (part 1). Not sure if this film is comparable, but I figure I am pretty open on movie watching experience. Also would these two films be great for demo for bass / sound / picture? 

TANK yA!


----------



## putox1051 (Nov 20, 2009)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Looking to buy these two on Blu.
> 
> Walmart seems to have a decent price on them both.
> Are they well worth the money?
> ...


I own both on Blu-ray, along with Ong Bak 1,2&3. Ip Man 1 is fantastic, 2 is pretty good. Both are much better, IMHO, than the Ong Bak trio. The fight scenes alone just seem much more realistic. Sammo Hung is "the man" when it comes to choreographing kung fu fighting styles.:rant::spend::yikes: PQ & SQ are good, not reference quality.:T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive never even heard of these. I own the Ong Bak trio, although the first is favourite really, the sequels went off on one a bit.

Ive followed Jackie Chan since being a kid and if IP man is a Samo production it sounds right up my street.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

putox1051 said:


> I own both on Blu-ray, along with Ong Bak 1,2&3. Ip Man 1 is fantastic, 2 is pretty good. Both are much better, IMHO, than the Ong Bak trio. The fight scenes alone just seem much more realistic. Sammo Hung is "the man" when it comes to choreographing kung fu fighting styles.:rant::spend::yikes: PQ & SQ are good, not reference quality.:T


Good to know. I only really cared for Ong Bak 1 only. Did you know that Tony Jaa does all his fighting scenes w/o wires and cables and are all non supported stunts? Basically just like Jackie Chan.


I went out today after work and picked up IP MAN (part 1) at BestBuy for $15 (on sale).
Watching it tonight. Part II was out of stock, but one local store had it for $19.99, but I think i'll wait to see if part 1 lives up the hype before getting part II. We'll see, and I am sure I will enjoy it. 

Thanks


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

JUst got done watching IP Man. Very good, indeed!!
Going to pickup part 2 tomorrow


----------

